# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Olisiko metro aikoinaan kannattanut linjata Senaatintorin kautta?

## Minä vain

Aina kun Senaatintorilla tai Kauppatorilla on jokin suurempi tapahtuma, liikenne joudutaan keskeyttämään. Esimerkiksi nyt vappuaattona Senaatintorille ja Kauppatorille ei ole ollenkaan liikennettä kello 16 jälkeen. Jos metro olisi linjattu Senaatintorin kautta, alueelle olisi joukkoliikennepalvelu silloinkin kun Senaatintorilla on jokin tapahtuma. Metro myös kestäisi kysyntäokin paremmin kuin raitiovaunut silloin kun yleisö poistu tilaisuuden jälkeen Senaatintorilta tai Kauppatorilta, ja se palvelisi eri tavalla kuin Hämeentien bussit ja raitiovaunut 3, 6 ja 9.

Miksi siis aikoinaan valittiin, että metro linjataan suorinta reittiä eikä Senaatintorin kautta?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aina kun Senaatintorilla tai Kauppatorilla on jokin suurempi tapahtuma, liikenne joudutaan keskeyttämään. Esimerkiksi nyt vappuaattona Senaatintorille ja Kauppatorille ei ole ollenkaan liikennettä kello 16 jälkeen. Jos metro olisi linjattu Senaatintorin kautta, alueelle olisi joukkoliikennepalvelu silloinkin kun Senaatintorilla on jokin tapahtuma. Metro myös kestäisi kysyntäokin paremmin kuin raitiovaunut silloin kun yleisö poistu tilaisuuden jälkeen Senaatintorilta tai Kauppatorilta, ja se palvelisi eri tavalla kuin Hämeentien bussit ja raitiovaunut 3, 6 ja 9.
> 
> Miksi siis aikoinaan valittiin, että metro linjataan suorinta reittiä eikä Senaatintorin kautta?


Metro päätettiin rakentaa Rautatientorin kautta jotta olisi vaihtomahdollisuus juniin ja Kampin kautta linja-auto-aseman takia. 

Senaatintorilta on melko lyhyt matka Kaisaniemen / Helsingin Yliopiston metroasemalle. Toinen juttu on että metro voisi liikennöidä myöhempään. 

Kansalaistori Töölönlahdella on aikoinaan rakennettu korvaavaksi paikaksi Senatintorille mutta kaikki tapahtumat eivät ole valitettavasti siirtyneet sinne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Minä vain

> Metro päätettiin rakentaa Rautatientorin kautta jotta olisi vaihtomahdollisuus juniin ja Kampin kautta linja-auto-aseman takia. 
> 
> Senaatintorilta on melko lyhyt matka Kaisaniemen / Helsingin Yliopiston metroasemalle. Toinen juttu on että metro voisi liikennöidä myöhempään. 
> 
> Kansalaistori Töölönlahdella on aikoinaan rakennettu korvaavaksi paikaksi Senatintorille mutta kaikki tapahtumat eivät ole valitettavasti siirtyneet sinne. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Tarkoitin toki että metro olisi rakennettu kaikkien kolmen kautta, sekä Kampin kauppakeskuksen, rautatieaseman että Senaatintorin kautta. Metro ei ole niin hirveän lähellä Senaatintoria, vaan Opintoputken eteläpäästä Havis Amandalle on matkaa 600 m. Kansalaistorilla ei puolestaan tule koskaan olemaan samalla tavalla tapahtumia koska Senaatintorin ja Kauppatorin ympäristö on paljon mielenkiintoisempaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tarkoitin toki että metro olisi rakennettu kaikkien kolmen kautta, sekä Kampin kauppakeskuksen, rautatieaseman että Senaatintorin kautta. Metro ei ole niin hirveän lähellä Senaatintoria, vaan Opintoputken eteläpäästä Havis Amandalle on matkaa 600 m. Kansalaistorilla ei puolestaan tule koskaan olemaan samalla tavalla tapahtumia koska Senaatintorin ja Kauppatorin ympäristö on paljon mielenkiintoisempaa.


Kaarresäteiden puolesta metron taitaisi juuri ja juuri saada taipumaan niin, että asemat voisivat olla KP, RT, SN, HT. Matka-aikaa se pidentäisi 34 minuuttia. Matka-aikasummia arvioimalla ymmärtää aika nopsaan, miksi tuollaista lenkkiä ei ole tehty. 200 000 päivittäistä matkaa pitenee sen 34 min, vastaavasti paremmat yhteydet muutamiin kissanristiäisiin vuodessa.

----------


## TuomasLehto

> Kaarresäteiden puolesta metron taitaisi juuri ja juuri saada taipumaan niin, että asemat voisivat olla KP, RT, SN, HT. Matka-aikaa se pidentäisi 34 minuuttia. Matka-aikasummia arvioimalla ymmärtää aika nopsaan, miksi tuollaista lenkkiä ei ole tehty. 200 000 päivittäistä matkaa pitenee sen 34 min, vastaavasti paremmat yhteydet muutamiin kissanristiäisiin vuodessa.


Itsekin näkisin, että ylimääräinen mutka ei ole perusteltu, mutta miten se matka-aika noin paljon pitenisi? 3-4 minuutissahan pääsee jo esim. koko matkan Kaisaniemestä Sörnäisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kampin aseman allehan tehtiin varaus ja hallin alkulouhinnat Töölön suunnan metrolinjalle. Olikohan tuolla tarkoitus myös kattaa Kauppatorin ja Hakaniemen toinen asemahalli Pasilan lisäksi? https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsin...nen_metrolinja


Nykyinen metro on rakennettu 1960-luvun suunnitelman mukaan. Silloin ei suunniteltu tuollaista toista linjaa, sen sijaan kaavailtiin U-metroa eli U-kirjaimen muotoista lenkkiä, johon olisi kuulunut mm. nykyinen Martinlaakson rata. Se olisi kulkenut Kauppatorinkin kautta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:05 ----------




> Itsekin näkisin, että ylimääräinen mutka ei ole perusteltu, mutta miten se matka-aika noin paljon pitenisi? 3-4 minuutissahan pääsee jo esim. koko matkan Kaisaniemestä Sörnäisiin.


Nyt RT-HT taitaa kestää luokkaa 2,5 min, koska välissä on Kaisaniemen asema. Senaatintorin kautta se kestäisi ehkä 5 min, eli ei siihen kyllä 34 min lisää tule, olet oikeassa. Silti tuo hidastaisi aika paljon ja ratametrejä tulisi reilusti lisää. Metro vaatii niin isot kaarrsäteet. Jos rata tulisi Kampista Kaivokadun alle ja pitäisi toisaalta saada asema Hakaniemen torin alle, niin Senaatintorista tulisi samanlainen "paise" kuin Otaniemestä Espoossa. Isot kiertolenkit ennen ja jälkeen, että sinne päästään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kampin aseman allehan tehtiin varaus ja hallin alkulouhinnat Töölön suunnan metrolinjalle. Olikohan tuolla tarkoitus myös kattaa Kauppatorin ja Hakaniemen toinen asemahalli Pasilan lisäksi? https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsin...nen_metrolinja


Joo. U-linjasta oli monta suunnitelmaa, laajimmassa niistä sillä olisi ollut keskustassa ainakin asemat Kamppi, Erottaja, Kauppatori ja mahdolliseti vielä Kruununhaka ennen Hakaniemeä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt RT-HT taitaa kestää luokkaa 2,5 min, koska välissä on Kaisaniemen asema. Senaatintorin kautta se kestäisi ehkä 5 min, eli ei siihen kyllä 34 min lisää tule, olet oikeassa. Silti tuo hidastaisi aika paljon ja ratametrejä tulisi reilusti lisää. Metro vaatii niin isot kaarrsäteet. Jos rata tulisi Kampista Kaivokadun alle ja pitäisi toisaalta saada asema Hakaniemen torin alle, niin Senaatintorista tulisi samanlainen "paise" kuin Otaniemestä Espoossa. Isot kiertolenkit ennen ja jälkeen, että sinne päästään.


Itse asiassa, kun karttaa tarkemmin katsoo, taidan palata tuohon alkuperäiseen 34 minuuttiin. Se nimittäin taitaa olla niin, että jos rata taivutetaan Kaivokadulta Senaatintorille ja sitten kohti Hakaniemeä, niin sinne tullaan aika lailla väärin päin, so. itä-länsi-suunnassa. Se merkitsee vastaavasti suurehkoa lenkkiä Kallion alla, että päästään Sörnäisiin ja edelleen itään. Kyllä noista lenkeistä taitaisi tulla lisäaikaa se 34 min.

----------


## Ketorin

> Joo. U-linjasta oli monta suunnitelmaa, laajimmassa niistä sillä olisi ollut keskustassa ainakin asemat Kamppi, Erottaja, Kauppatori ja mahdolliseti vielä Kruununhaka ennen Hakaniemeä. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Muistan elävässä arkistossa tai jossain videon, jossa hurmaaviin 60-luvun kuteisiin ja hiuslaitteeseen sonnustautunut neiti purki metron keskustalinjausta. Yritin löytää sen, mutta epäonnistuin. Vaihtoehtoina joka tapauksessa oli eteläinen ja pohjoinen linjaus. Pohjoinen valittiin rautatieaseman ja muiden tärkeiden kohteiden takia, plus siksi, että joka tapauksessa eteläinen linjaus oltaisiin rakennettu sitten osana U-metroa.

Kolmanneksi viimeisena vaihtoehtona karsittiin pois rengasmetro, joka olisi kiertänyt Kampista Pasilaan ja siitä takaisin Sörnäisiin.

----------


## Minä vain

Näin siis linjaus voisi mennä. Vertailukohtana on Itäkeskuksen ja Myllypuron välinen mutka pienessä kartassa ja Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten välinen nykyinen mutka, joka on korostettu. Sisäänkäynnin saisi tällä linjauksella jopa niin kaakkoon kuin Aleksanterinkadulle yliopiston päärakennuksen ja Nordean väliin, korttelin päähän Kauppatorin länsilaidasta.

----------


## Max

Mihinkäs tuossa mahtuisivat asemat? Niiden kohdalla pitäisi kai olla parisataa metriä suoraa.

----------


## santeri82

> Mihinkäs tuossa mahtuisivat asemat? Niiden kohdalla pitäisi kai olla parisataa metriä suoraa.


Miksi aseman pitäisi olla raiteen suoralla osalla? Ei tarvitse mennä Tukholmaa kauemmaksi, kun näitä kaarevia asemalaitureita alkaa löytymään.

----------


## Piirka

> Miksi aseman pitäisi olla raiteen suoralla osalla? Ei tarvitse mennä Tukholmaa kauemmaksi, kun näitä kaarevia asemalaitureita alkaa löytymään.


Kaareva reuna aiheuttaa ikävän raon laiturin ja oven väliin. Tukholmassa Cx-vaunut ovat nelisen metriä Helsingin vaunuja lyhyempiä, joten kaarevuudesta johtuva "jalkojen menevä" aukko korostuisi meillä sitäkin pahemmin. Suorat laiturit ovat siten turvallisuustekijä.




> Metro päätettiin rakentaa Rautatientorin kautta jotta olisi vaihtomahdollisuus juniin ja Kampin kautta linja-auto-aseman takia.


Ei nyt mennyt aivan kuten Strömsössä, vaan kuten Tänään kotona -ohjelman Kati Napalle painekattiloineen  :Wink: 

Vuoden 1969 metrosuunnitelmassa ainoa vaihoehto oli nykyinen linjaus keskustan halki. Kampin ja Sörkan välinen osuus olisi ollut yhteinen rengas sekä EspooItä-Helsinki -linjoillla. Kaksi vuotta myöhemmin uudessa suunnitelmassa rengaslinja oli korvattu U-linjalla ja näillä ei olisi ollut enää yhteistä raideosuutta keskustassa. Keskustan alittavia vaihtoehtoja oli useampi:


Asiantuntijat ja kaupunginhallitus kannattivat vaihtoehtoa, jossa rakennettaisiin ensiksi eteläisempi raidetunneli "Espa B" eli asemien Skillnaden ja Salutorget kautta kulkeva osuus. Näin oltaisiin otettu aikalisä pohjoisemman raidevaihtoehdon suunnittelussa, joita niitäkin oli kaksi. Toinen oli nykylinjauksen mukainen ja toinen, pohjoisempi suora reitti olisi kulkenut Kampista Postitalon ja Kaisiksen kasvitieteellisen puutarhan alitse Hakaniemeen. Kaupunginvaltuusto jyräsi asiantuntijat/kaupunginhallituksen ja päätti, että *kustannussyistä* rakennetaan metrorata Kaisaniemenkadun alle. Tiedä sitten, olisiko Terassitorin linjaus ollut kaikkein kallein - ties minkälainen mutavellikallioruhje olisi hankaloittanut rakentamista.

Hurjin vaihtoehto olisi ollut metrorata tunnelissa Hakaniemestä Kruunuhaan ja Senaatintorin kautta nykyiselle Hallituskadulle, josta edelleen korkoratana Kamppiin. Tämä osuus olisi kulkenut sillalla Ateneumikujan yllä ja jatkunut Makkaratalon pysäköintikannen kautta halki Soopelin korttelin yli Manskun. Kalevan talo (Manskun ja Kaivokadun kulmassa) olisi takuuvarmasti uhrattu tässä "Smith-Polvinenmetrohankkeessa".

---

Tuon nimimerkki Minä vain luoman kartan pohjana näkyisi olevan OpenStreetMap -kartta. Vaikka OSM:ia saa vapaasti käyttää, niin käytön yhteydessä tulisi (ja on vähintään kohteliasta) mainita *(c) OpenStreetMap contributors* (miten sen nyt ilmaisi på finska). Ylläpito lisännee maininnan?

----------


## Piirka

Ja sitäpaitsi, ei Senaatin/Kauppatori mitenkään mottiin jää vappuaaton raitioliikenteen poikkeusjärjestelyissä. Vaikka ykkönen ja seiska siirtyy Krunikasta pois, kulkee nelonen korvaavana yhteytenä Krunikan kautta Skattalle. Ja kakkosen/kolmosen korvaava bussi sahaa Etelärannan ja Viiskulman väliä. Viime vuonna HSL tiedotus tuosta korvaavasta linjasta oli pikkaisen sekavaa. Ensiksi 3X-kulki tunnin ajan Kampista Viiskulman kautta Etelärantaan ja takaisin jonkun kulkueen takia. Sen jälkeen linja lyheni loppuliikennöintiajaksi muutamalla korttelinvälillä osuudelle ViiskulmaEteläranta.

Jos kävely Senaatin/Kauppatorilta Yliopiston metroasemalle on liikan hapokasta, niin siinä tapauksessa metrolinja Kaivariin Kaivohuoneelle on erittäin tarpeellinen. Taisi olla jokin viime vuosituhannen viimeisistä vappupäivistä, kun Kaivariin sulloutui 100.000 vapustelijaa. Kolmonen/kymppi sekä bussit 14/17 olivat tuulilasikuormassa pitkin päivää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kaareva reuna aiheuttaa ikävän raon laiturin ja oven väliin. Tukholmassa Cx-vaunut ovat nelisen metriä Helsingin vaunuja lyhyempiä, joten kaarevuudesta johtuva "jalkojen menevä" aukko korostuisi meillä sitäkin pahemmin. Suorat laiturit ovat siten turvallisuustekijä.


Jos Helsingissä olisi päädetty rakentamaan mutkaista metroa Tukholman, Pariisin ym tyyliin, niin junatkin olisivat hankittu sellaiseen sopivaksi. 

Kuten monessa aikaisemmassa ketjussa on todettu nin se mutkainen metro hylättiin 1960-luvun loppupuolella ja päädyttiiin "metromafian" ajamaan ratkaisuun jossa vaunut ovat junanvaunun kokoisia ja kaarresäteet isoja. 

Toinen juttu että rautatiepuolella aseman kaarevuus ei haittaa niin paljon. Rantaradalla on monta kaarteeseen rakennettua seisaketta.

t. Rainer

----------

